# Monina te perdiste tremenda fiesta, pero na [ya] vendran [vendrán] mas [más]



## bailarín

Hola, foreros:

Acabo de leer un post de un amigo en Facebook y no puedo descifrarlo.

Monina te perdiste tremenda fiesta, pero na vendran mas.

Mi intento: Dude, you missed an awesome party, but... ?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## anipo

I guess "na" should be "ya", and then the sentence makes sense: Dude, you missed an awesome party, but more will come.
Saludos.


----------



## bondia

I wouldn't use _dude_ to address a woman, which "monina" suggests. Having said that I can't think of a modern female equivalent.. 
I would end the phrase:
"..but, there will be more"


----------



## bailarín

bondia said:


> I wouldn't use _dude_ to address a woman, which "monina" suggests. Having said that I can't think of a modern female equivalent..
> I would end the phrase:
> "..but, there will be more"



"Monina," although a feminine noun, is referring to a male. I think "dude" is quite appropriate in this context. Thanks for deciphering the "na / ya" thing, anipo!!


----------



## oligyp

Bailarín, creo que lo entenderías mejor si lo lees así:

Monina te perdiste tremenda fiesta, pero nada (no importa) vendrón más.


----------



## anipo

oligyp said:


> Bailarín, creo que lo entenderías mejor si lo lees así:
> 
> Monina te perdiste tremenda fiesta, *pero nada (no importa) vendrón más.*


??????

Saludos.


----------



## bondia

oligyp said:


> Bailarín, creo que lo entenderías mejor si lo lees así:
> 
> Monina te perdiste tremenda fiesta, pero nada (no importa) vendr*á*n más.



Un pequeño "typo"
Saludos


----------



## pablomad

oligyp said:


> Bailarín, creo que lo entenderías mejor si lo lees así:
> 
> Monina te perdiste tremenda fiesta, pero nada (no importa)* (creo que aquí tu amigo/a debería haber puesto una coma)* vendrán más.



en general estoy de acuerdo con oligyp.
na = nada
pero falta una coma detrás.

algo así:
"Cute, you missed a great party but never mind, there will be more comming."


----------



## oligyp

@Bondia, gracias por la correción. Mira que hoara era, ya necesitaba otra taza de café.


----------



## maxpapic

"...there will be others."


----------



## bailarín

I had no idea that "na" could be translated as "no importa" (of course in an informal context, right?).  And I'm sure it may even be a regional thing.

So, the entire sentence should be written as so:

Monina, te perdiste (una) tremenda fiesta; pero na, vendrán más.

Dude, you missed an awesome party; but whatever, there will be others.

Excellent!!  Thank you for helping me decipher this sentence.  Learning Spanish by reading informal Facebook posts is quite tricky.


----------



## oligyp

Bailarin, actually "na" is short for "nada" (nothing) and yes it is colloquial as it is mostly used by people from the Caribbean Islands (PR, DR, Cuba, etc). In this sentence can be used as "no importa", "don't worry", "no problem", whatever". So, your sentence will sound fine with any of these words.

Hope this helps, have a nice day amigo.


----------



## Na'ilah

pablomad said:


> algo así:
> "Cute, you missed a great party but never mind, there will be more comming."


I agree, but for one minor detail: You would never call someone "Cute" as a term of endearment.  Cutie, perhaps... or honey, dear, sweetheart, babe, girl, girlfriend, etc.


----------



## bailarín

Thanks for the clarification, oligyp.

Right, pablomad and Nailah, but as I stated before, these are two guys speaking to each other and "monina," although a feminine noun, is a term of endearment that I'm translating as "buddy" or "pal." (Not, cutie)


----------



## pablomad

bailarín said:


> Thanks for the clarification, oligyp.
> 
> Right, pablomad and Nailah, but as I stated before, these are two guys speaking to each other and "monina," although a feminine noun, is a term of endearment that I'm translating as "buddy" or "pal." (Not, cutie)



As a matter of fact, "monina" is not exactly a term of endearment. You can hear it very often with some sort of irony, and not meaning that the other person is actually "cute", but "pretends to be cute". But this nuance is really hard to translate for me, so I didn't discuss it. "Cutie" is good enough, but I would not use "buddy" or "pal". 
I am trying to give you an example of how it is used in Spanish, but it is not easy. 
Let's try: Two girls in the toilet, making themselves up. One of them says: "The colour of your lipstick is too bright". The other answers: "Yes, but not as tacky as yours, MONINA".
That's my opinion. But I may be wrong.


----------



## Na'ilah

Can you give an example of another way 2 MEN would use it?  Is the speaker jokingly casting his friend as a female?


----------



## pablomad

Na'ilah said:


> Can you give an example of another way 2 MEN would use it?  Is the speaker jokingly casting his friend as a female?



Two men would never use it, unless they are both gay. 
Two gays would easily use it in a private conversation, like a private joke, and being probably more affectionate than two women.
Two women (or a man talking to a woman) would definitely be ironic, in my opinion.


----------



## Se me agotaron las ideas

I totally agree with pablomad. Two guys would never use "moninas" referring to each other. There is no way, unless they are gay.


----------



## Na'ilah

This is what I was referring to:


bailarín said:


> "Monina," although a feminine noun, is referring to a male. I think "dude" is quite appropriate in this context. Thanks for deciphering the "na / ya" thing, anipo!!


Sometimes people refer to male friends regardless of sexual orientation with terms typically reserved for women, but in a joking way... It sounds like that is what is happening in Bailarín's text.


----------



## pablomad

Na'ilah said:


> This is what I was referring to:
> 
> Sometimes people refer to male friends regardless of sexual orientation with terms typically reserved for women, but in a joking way... It sounds like that is what is happening in Bailarín's text.



I doubt it. It is not a joke, it is not funny in Spanish. It is like me talking to a woman and calling her "guapo". It makes no sense. The funny thing would be "monín". Or "guapito". The fact of using the genre means something.
Yes, "guapito" would be equivalent to "monina" but for a man in Spanish, I think.


----------



## Se me agotaron las ideas

Hi again. Not in Spain. I cannot imagine any straight guy saying another one "monina". Believe me, it does not happen.


----------



## Na'ilah

pablomad said:


> I doubt it. It is not a joke, it is not funny in Spanish. It is like me talking to a woman and calling her "guapo". It makes no sense.


So what do you suppose is happening?

Same question for you, "Se me agotaron las ideas"...


----------



## pablomad

I think that, the speaker is talking to a woman, or he/she is talking to a man, but knows (for sure) that this man is gay.
I don't think there is another possibility.


----------



## pablomad

Now, the question is, Na'ilah:
How would you say this in English?
Tricky...


----------



## Se me agotaron las ideas

If I read that text in facebook I would think is a message for a girl (although it could be for a gay).
As pablo said "monina" is always ironic. It is never a compliment. Monina, never could be translated as "dude".

Cutie  / Pretty, you missed a great/ big/ awesome/ wild/ party.....but it doesn't matter, there will be more.


----------



## pablomad

Se me agotaron las ideas said:


> If I read that text in facebook I would think is a message for a girl (although it could be for a gay).
> As pablo said "monina" is always ironic. It is never a compliment. Monina, never could be translated as "dude".
> 
> Cutie  / Pretty, you missed a great/ big/ awesome/ wild/ party.....but it doesn't matter, there will be more.



That's it. True.


----------



## bailarín

Thank you once again for your input.  Hmmm, I would like to hear some input from someone in the Caribbean.  My friend is not gay.  I'm not sure of the sexual orientation of his friend though, but I highly doubt it.

I Google'd "monina" and this is what I came up with: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=acere monina.


----------



## oligyp

Creo que la unica persona que puede sacar a todos de la duda es el mismo bailarin, ya que creo que conoce o sabe quien es "monina". Monina, puede ser un apodo o algo parecido.


----------



## Na'ilah

¿Puede que lo mandó a un grupo?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Monina, lo interpreto como diminutivo de mona = linda, bonita.


----------



## bailarín

Sólo para aclarar la duda... Le pregunté a mi amigo cubano qué quiere decir "monina". Me explicó que es una palabra Abakuá y se refiere a una hermandad dentro del grupo de hombres.


----------

